# really big chainring



## kccomet (Jul 17, 2015)

i do love the big chain rings, i sold this bike 4 or 5 years ago and traded back into it. its got an 80 tooth front and a 20 rear. it has a minor bump in the top tube but i still like it quite a bit. anyone else have some big ring bikes to show


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2015)

Hot Rod ?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 17, 2015)

I wish I had taken pics of what I made. It was a 100 tooth chain ring that I put on Stronglight crank arms with a 3 speed rear hub. It was a blast to ride, and the looks I got were priceless. This was back in high school when I could actually turn it over. To see these examples is awesome! And imagining the riders way back then using them.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've never had a bike with a really big ring, but this is one of my favorite pics from the web -


----------



## Wcben (Jul 17, 2015)

Correct me if Im wrong here but that 80 tooth 1/2" pitch should be equal to the 40 tooth 1" pitch we see on the Racycle Pacemakers shouldn't it?.... Either way, cool Laclede! Not a common ride at all!!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 17, 2015)

Almost looks like a third wheel. Getting it back was the right thing to do.


----------



## Dweber (Jul 17, 2015)

*1899 Orient  (Cruises comfortably at 45 mph!)*

View attachment 225993


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 17, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I've never had a bike with a really big ring, but this is one of my favorite pics from the web -
> 
> View attachment 225972




You know your rocking a big ring when your pedals don't even make it past the teeth.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 18, 2015)

Eventually, you get to the point where you have to use two big chainrings.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## kccomet (Jul 18, 2015)

that orient has some beautiful rings


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 14, 2017)

There's another version with 70 tooth.

Pic. credit to oldbike.eu


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 15, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> I've never had a bike with a really big ring, but this is one of my favorite pics from the web -
> 
> View attachment 225972
> 
> View attachment 225972



100mph LOL!!


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 709718



When does this date from? @corbettclassics


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 15, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> When does this date from? @corbettclassics



I believe it was from around 1898 or ‘99 era.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 15, 2017)

So LaClede was a badge that the Simmons hardware of st.louis used. This is a page from 1918...the ring looks like it could be right....the res is not the best...but... Thanks for sharing. Simmons had a lot of cool bikes.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe it was from around 1898 or ‘99 era.



Thanks @corbettclassics


----------



## jkent (Nov 15, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 709718



I count 32 teeth on the rear sprocket.


----------



## petritl (Nov 16, 2017)

I understand this is from an early Pope


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2017)

petritl said:


> I understand this is from an early Pope
> 
> View attachment 710205




Pope John the 1st?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 17, 2017)

Check out the video here, one of my favorites http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/video-how-fast-can-you-go-with-an-104-tooth-chainring


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 17, 2017)

Heres a pic of the Pope big chainring


 

Lastly, although this bike misses the 1933 cut-off for this section by a few years, but I love the lines of this '37 Rollfast. I built it for the Rat Rod Built Off competition a few years ago. Here it is at the Bonneville Salt Flats


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 17, 2017)

*Carlton,Fairfax misses you and I hope you are well,Im still holding the fort down!
ALL THE BEST 
YOURS TRUELY RUDY*


----------



## kccomet (Nov 19, 2017)

old pacing bike


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 19, 2017)

148 km/hr on this one


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2019)

*Had to bump this up from the basement ..... 
I also love big rings ... 60-T, half-inch pitch 
and even bigger T-count.*

*Two machines from the balloon-era I would
like to see with big rings -- and their architecture
could handle it >>> Paris, TX ROCKET .Bike .....
and that mid-30's Colson ''rainbow-frame' with the
waaay-long chainstays.*

*Below is a trucky li'l roadster I bult some time ago ...
using an Orient tandem ..... cyber-built, of course.*

..... patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2019)

*Perfect Candidate For a Big Chainring ....*

*










*


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2019)

I saw this pic and thought of this thread bump.
@hoofhearted


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 3, 2019)




----------

